# Help with remote controlling ILO TV



## Tam (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi, I have a ILO(Walmart Brand) LCD TV I just got for my bedroom. There is no codes listed in TIVO to enable the Tivo remote to control my ILO TV...is there a way to get more codes?


----------



## cbordman (May 14, 2001)

I don't think so. You will need to get a universal remote. And only a few of them have the codes for ILO.

I'm in the same boat and got a Harmony remote from amazon.


----------



## KnightSerpent (Oct 7, 2006)

I just bought an Ilo today and went through the codes up to 0053. That one works just fine for me.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

KnightSerpent said:


> I just bought an Ilo today and went through the codes up to 0053. That one works just fine for me.


If code 0053 works then code 0008 should've work as well.


----------



## djruffryd (May 22, 2009)

ilo is made by FUNAI and/or AKAI (try one or the other on your Tivo)


----------

